# The little extra bits and pieces



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I was making hot chocolate earlier and realised that a little sauce whisk has become indispensable to me, which got me thinking. How many other little things do people have.

For me it's the sauce whisk and soon to be an ecloth which is on the way.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

What's an ecloth?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

CoffeeDiva said:


> What's an ecloth?


http://www.e-cloth.com


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

CoffeeDiva said:


> What's an ecloth?


Gotta love an e-cloth !

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/24019/E-cloth-Coffee-Machine-Pack


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

I see. More things to add to the list I guess, although I've just been using bog standard towels and cloths.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Once you've had e-cloth you don't go back!!


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

My mother in law gave us an e cloth at Christmas last year, I haven't used it once. Am I missing out on something?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

C-squared.... Read my post above! Try it.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm not entirely sure which e cloth it is that we have, I know it's not the coffee machine one that's in the link. Come to think of it I did use it once, (maybe I shouldn't admit this) as a chamois when I was washing the car. I see from the link that they have some magical anti bacterial powers, that's pretty important when it comes to washing the car...right?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I think the coffee one is only called that coz it's brown. There all the same really.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Daren said:


> I think the coffee one is only called that coz it's brown. There all the same really.


Looks like I'll be digging it out and seeing what it can do!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Shiney shiney likey likey


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Is an E-Cloth just a fancy name and price loading for a Microfibre cloth?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

twistywizard said:


> Is an E-Cloth just a fancy name and price loading for a Microfibre cloth?


More or less, yes.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Daren said:


> Gotta love an e-cloth !
> 
> http://www.lakeland.co.uk/24019/E-cloth-Coffee-Machine-Pack


You think there's a difference between this and the stainless steel pack? I've been using the stainless and I struggle to see how they could improve on that but...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

origmarm said:


> You think there's a difference between this and the stainless steel pack? I've been using the stainless and I struggle to see how they could improve on that but...


Ones brown - the other isn't? I've got the stainless steel pack. I can't see how they can differ apart from colour?


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Daren said:


> Ones brown - the other isn't? I've got the stainless steel pack. I can't see how they can differ apart from colour?


This is what I was thinking also, I think it's just the colour


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

twistywizard said:


> Is an E-Cloth just a fancy name and price loading for a Microfibre cloth?


exactly what I was thinking....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

twistywizard said:


> Is an E-Cloth just a fancy name and price loading for a Microfibre cloth?


At the risk of starting to sound like I work for e-cloth - they are different, although a microfibre cloth would probably be just as good.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

at £9+ for one ecloth you would hope that they were a lot different ! lol!

Joking around aside, not all microfibres are the same. I detail cars as a hobby and I have a number of different microfibres with differing properties.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Olliehulla said:


> at £9+ for one ecloth you would hope that they were a lot different ! lol!
> 
> Joking around aside, not all microfibres are the same. I detail cars as a hobby and I have a number of different microfibres with differing properties.


They are £9.49 for 2. Still not cheap.

When can I bring my car round?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I've been using a brown face towel from asda, 2 for a pound, next time I'm in lakeland I'll check the e-cloth out.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Daren said:


> They are £9.49 for 2. Still not cheap.
> 
> When can I bring my car round?


any time dude, so long as you bring big wads of cash too







lol!

I think detailing cars fits well with the OCD nature of making and enjoying coffee in all it's forms. Technical process leading to an enjoyable finished article.


----------

